# update on the death of my female greek Darby



## NEtorts (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone..... a couple weeks ago I had posted abt finding my egg laying female dead in the shed...thank you all for the condolences.....
anyway, a couple days after finding that nightmare, I found an egg, perfect shape, in a tunnel that leads out to the grazing yard, (cant believe it didnt get crushed) so I picked it up as i found it, dotted the top, and placed in my hoverbator, deli cup full of moist vermiculite, nestled it in, temp is 88-89 and humidity is 70%, sound about right? the last babies i had hatched in the ground, i never new they were there.....so i am fairly new to this.
i want to check for life..... what would i look for if i "candled "the egg? Veins? is it to soon? should i even disturb it at all? what do you think the chances are that the egg, found ontop of the ground will hatch, it didnt get super cold either night it was out there.......probably 60's at night then was in the high 70's/ low 80's both days, it wasnt in the sun either....
thanks for any advice... chris


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow Chris that will be awesome is the egg is viable! I hope someone comes along soon to answer your questions. Happy 4th and again I am so sorry about Darby.


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of one of my red-foot eggs. I used a flashlight to candle it to look for signs of life. You can clearly see the veins and the little tortoise's head. This was visible after 2-3 months of incubation. 







-Matt


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck, I hope it hatches for you. Give it about a month and candle it (and keep your fingers crossed)


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2011)

Usually eggs found on top like that are not viable, but it could not hurt to incubate and see what happens. Did you taxidermy friend ever open her up ( sorry for being graphic) and see if she was egg bound.


----------



## HLogic (Jul 5, 2011)

I have successfully hatched both Yellow-Foot (dribbled) and Red-Foot (dug up by racoons) that were found on top of the ground. As long as it was found within the first couple of days after laying and was not subjected to extreme heat (cold doesn't seem to be as much of an issue), there is no harm in trying.

I use a Mini-Mag flashlight to candle my eggs. You should be able to see veins or at least an orange 'glow' between 25% and 50% of the incubation period.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 5, 2011)

Uh, exciting. I really hope that it hatches. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's to hoping that Darby left you a legacy!


----------



## pinkydinkydoo (Jul 15, 2011)

fingers and toes crossed for the lil one xx


----------



## maggi (Jul 16, 2011)

aww sad to hear your news,did you find out what she died of?? xxhope you have luck with your incubation of the egg it wud be great x


----------



## gmayor (Jul 16, 2011)

Good luck I hope it hatchs


----------

